# Swedish: self-sufficience



## jonquiliser

Godher dag.

Alltså. Vad kunde man säga på svenska som skulle motsvara det här ungefärligen (self-sufficience), men med en positiv innebörd? (Alltså inte självtillräcklighet.) Sammanhanget är en beskrivning av en person som "andligen [självtillräcklig]", alltså att hon "redde sig själv", att hennes inre "tillgångar" var det som ledde henne i livet.

Någon? (Lugubert brukar ju i alla fall finnas här i knutarna ibland )

Tackar!


----------



## María Madrid

Hej!

Kanske självständig? Inte riktig samma sak, men kanske skulle det passa bra med lite extra förklaringar. 

I mitt lexikon står det även självförsörjande och vara sig själv nog. Så har jag kollat också på mitt sv/sp lexikon (autosuficiente) och det står samma sak plus självgod. Saludos desde un abrasador Madrid!


----------



## jonquiliser

Saludos pal Madrí también! Estar allí en pleno verano, dios mío! Yo así no duraría mucho  

Och tack för förslagen! Självständig kunde eventuellt fungera, men det förlorar lite av det att hon har "inre tillgångar". Självgod låter *inte* sympatiskt . Att vara sig själv nog är BRA, men helst ska det vara ett adjektiv. Skall dock testa och se om jag kan skriva om på något sätt med den frasen!

Tackar tackar!


----------



## María Madrid

ja, autosuficiente kan vara både bra och dålig på spanska... ja ville bara ge dig alla möjliga ord, ifall något av dem skulle kanske hjälpa att hitta ett annat. Ibland blir det så för mig, iaf! Saludos,


----------



## jonquiliser

Absolut, visst är det så! Och jag uppskattar nog hjälpen!! Que tengas un mú buen día!


----------



## Lugubert

Jag lägger en röst för "självständig".


----------



## Joannes

Ik weet niet of ik het allemaal een beetje goed heb begrepen, maar in het Nederlands zou je dit werkwoordelijk uitdrukken, met *zichzelf voorzien in*, niet met *zelfstandig*. Misschien bestaat er ook zo'n equivalent in het Zweeds?

Edit:


María Madrid said:


> I mitt lexikon står det även självförsörjande och vara sig själv nog.


Oei, dit was het allicht. Never mind.


----------



## María Madrid

Translation, please.... We're discussing a Swedish term and I have no idea what you're talking about!


----------



## Lugubert

Concise Oxford Dict.: _self-sufficient_ (requiring nothing from the outside, independent.

van Dale NL-ZW: _zelfstandig_ självständig, oberoende.

_Självförsörjande_ could be used especially for countries, and is the only translation in _Nationalencyklopedins ordbok_.


----------



## jonquiliser

Självständig får det bli! Tack, gracias, dank je wel, tänks allihop


----------



## Joannes

María Madrid said:


> Translation, please.... We're discussing a Swedish term and I have no idea what you're talking about!


Sorry about that, María, I'll translate it; although the essence of my post was in the last two words eventually. 

I said:



Joannes said:


> I'm not sure if I quite understood all of this, but in Dutch one would express this verbally, with *zichzelf voorzien in* ('to foresee oneself in'), rather than with *zelfstandig*. Perhaps Swedish has such an equivalent as well?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> María Madrid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mitt lexikon står det även självförsörjande och vara sig själv nog.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, this was probably it. Never mind.
Click to expand...


----------



## María Madrid

Thanks!


----------

